#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-31
<sladen> nixternal Seveas whiprush: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/619
<nixternal> i can't do nothing with it
<nixternal> it is cool though
<nixternal> i get the Coming Soon!
<whiprush> sladen: haha that's awesome
<whiprush> want me to approve?
<sladen> whiprush: well, to spell-check, grammar check/fix and *then* approve it :)
<whiprush> I assumed that, heh
<nixternal> it looked good to me
<nixternal> my pumpkins got smashed..damn kids do what i used to do, still
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Phosphorus Pumpkin Released! Happy Halloween. <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/619>
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Retiring Hoary <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/622> || Living on the lighter Edge: Announcing Xubuntu 6.10 <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/621>
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Retiring Hoary: Ubuntu 5.04 reaches end-of-life for security support <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/622>
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-11-01
<jdub> http://xkcd.com/c178.html
<jdub> lollerskates.
<jdub> btw, stop putting stuff in the press feed. :-)
<jdub> actually
<jdub> lca2007.linux.org.au/Programme
<jdub> some interesting ubuntu-relevant stuff there
<jdub> might be ripe for fridge pimping
<jdub> now that the programme is out and regos are open
<jdub> *swoosh*
<jdub> oh, and the new drupal is quite cool
<jdub> would improve some fridge things upgrading to it
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-11-02
<robitaille> I have added in the queue small articles for UbuntuNews #20, and the Behind Ubuntu interview of raphink.
<robitaille> but for the later  I can't seem to be able to display a picture in the story  There must be a trick, but it escape me this late in the evening...
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<nixternal> we need to get something from Mark concerning the recent partnership of Microsoft and Novell, that gives Microsoft direct access to SuSE to help work with Windows and to also offer support to SuSE...is this a move that could hurt Novell and SuSE in the open source arena, and possibly help Ubuntu succede in a new market?
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-11-03
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Weekly News #20: Edgy coverage and a request to mirror admins <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/631>
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-11-05
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Launchpad in October: Bazaar and Mirror additions <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/624>
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-29
<Burgundavia_> popey: can you proof something for me?
 * beuno points to a story he has in the queue --> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1197
<Burgundavia> beuno: which one is that?
<Burgundavia> I have a story to go live, shall I proof you story and make it go live ina bout 4 hours?
<Burgundavia> beuno: ^
<beuno> Burgundavia, what what what what?
<beuno> why in 4 hours?
<Burgundavia> beuno: because we want to space out our stories so they get read
<Burgundavia> and the story I just posted was about how to participate in UDS
<beuno> Burgundavia, ah, right, np
<beuno> do you need me to check/approve your story, or do you have it covered?
<Burgundavia> sure, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1196
<Burgundavia> I got it proofed by two people here, but one more set of eyes is always good
<Burgundavia> 1197 has now been edited
<Burgundavia> I added a screenshot and a download link
<beuno> Burgundavia, cool
<beuno> I shouldn't send it to the front page though, right?
<Burgundavia> it already is
<beuno> ah, then I've already read it  :p
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> the only thing I want to do with the mythbuntu story is break out that big chunk of text
<beuno> sounds good
<Daviey> beuno: did you get my email?
<Daviey> (update)?
<beuno> Daviey, ah, yes, just saw it
<Daviey> good 'o
<beuno> I'll bump it up to 20k, and congrats  :D
<Daviey> :) thanks
<beuno> Burgundavia, ^
<beuno> Burgundavia, where can I edit the screenshot you added?
<beuno> it's 250k+, so I'll assume it didn't get resized
<Daviey> beuno Burgundavia: also can remove the "(excluding torrents)" thanks
<beuno> Daviey, done
<beuno> the story should be on the front page in < 4 hours
<Daviey> woot. thanks
<Burgundavia> Daviey: congrats on the fast work
<Daviey> Burgundavia: I'll pass it on to the rest of the team.. thanks
<Burgundavia> beuno: do you mind if I make you less happy and push out your article by another few hours to make room for another of mine?
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1193
<beuno> Burgundavia, I don't mind, it's Daviey's baby
<Daviey> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :`(
<Daviey> it's cool
<Burgundavia> Daviey: it will go live today, I just want to space stuff out
 * mdke pokes Burgundavia into his query window
<Burgundavia> mdke: can you proof and make live an article for me?
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1193
<Burgundavia> beuno: ?
 * beuno tries and not show he's jealous that he is option b) and goes check it out
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> sorry about that
<Burgundavia> after a week, we end up with a plethora of stories on a single day
<beuno> Burgundavia, it's live
<mdke> news is like buses
<Burgundavia> you get none and then you get a lot
<Burgundavia> remember to clear the date when you post a story live, to prevent it from showing up below the top item
<beuno> Burgundavia, that is new?  I didn't know about that
<Burgundavia> yes, as of the new fridge
<Burgundavia> it is a nice feature, because you can backdate stuff
<beuno> aaah, cool, so I should just leave it blank?
<Burgundavia> yes, just blank it
<beuno> understood
<Burgundavia> hey Rinchen
<Rinchen> hi Burgundavia
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-30
<Burgundavia> anybody alive?
<popey> moo
<popey> but
<popey> bed
<Burgundavia> already posted
<Burgundavia> see you tomorrow, popey
<beuno> the fridge just got dug  :D
<beuno> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_hits_20_000_downloads_in_one_week
<Daviey> beuno: sorry :)
<beuno> Daviey, heh, on the contrary, the idea was for the fridge to be a good news source
<Rinchen> great news!
<Rinchen> I saw that a bit earlier
<Rinchen> thanks to all of you guys writing up stories ( Burgundavia )
<Rinchen> and beuno
<beuno> Rinchen, :D
<Burgundavia> anybody alive?
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1202
<beuno> Burgundavia, looking
<beuno> Burgundavia, that ready to go live?
<Burgundavia> not quite yet
<beuno> ok, the only odd thing is the width="75%" bit
<beuno> doesn't seem line an image should have a variable width
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> now it ready to go live
<beuno> Burgundavia, can I tweak the image width?
<Burgundavia> yep, and then take it live
<Burgundavia> I am going for lunch
<beuno> Burgundavia, have a good lunch
<beuno> it's live
<Burgundavia> rocking, thanks beuno
<Burgundavia> beuno: did you edit the mythbuntu page?
<beuno> Burgundavia, not at all
<Daviey> popey did, on our request
<Burgundavia> oh, ok
<Burgundavia> wondered why it showed up as new again
<Daviey> \o/
<popey> it shouldn't have
<popey> I didn't change the update date
<Daviey> well the story is "It's cool, It's fresh, Stick it on the Fridge!"
<Daviey> so of course it's marked as new :)
 * knoeki spots life!
<knoeki> :o
<knoeki> good evening everyone ^_^
<beuno> evening knoeki
<knoeki> I know this isn't the place for questions, but I seem to be unable to get help elsewhere.
<knoeki> ..would you mind if I'd point you to a forum post?
<knoeki> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/107134-xorg-nvidia-login-screen-not-displayed-bug.html
<knoeki> I'm somewhat desperate.
<knoeki> I tried *anything* I could think of
<knoeki> and no-one really knows. in #ubuntu they diddn't answer me, in #nvidia neither.
<beuno> knoeki, you are right, this isn't the place to get that kind of information  :D
<knoeki> well, I was hoping to accidentially find someone with a bright solution :D
<beuno> knoeki, have you tried posting in ubuntuforums?
<knoeki> yup
<knoeki> no replies
<beuno> or filing a question in Launchpad?
<knoeki> nope..
<knoeki> what's launchpad?
<beuno> knoeki, check out https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<beuno> it's where all Ubuntu's magic happens
<beuno> bugs, blueprints, translations, questions...
<knoeki> well, actually, I had one or two solutions in mind..: 1) either upgrade or downgrade xorg, because it appears to be some hybring 7.2 with 7.3 elements now
<knoeki> 2) Downgrade to 7.04, where stuff worked.
<beuno> knoeki, I really can't help you with that, and this not being a support channel, I don't want to encourage it either
<beuno> but I would try out Launchpad answers
<knoeki> 'k.
<knoeki> well, like I said. I asked in #ubuntu
<knoeki> but they just ignored my question.
<knoeki> :/
<beuno> knoeki, they might ot have the answer  ;)
<Daviey> knoeki: launchpad answers :)
<beuno> I see you posted in linuxforums, did you try ubuntuforms.org?
<Daviey> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<knoeki> beuno: yes.
<knoeki> Daviey: beuno gave me that link already :_)
<popey> have you posted your question then knoeki ?
<knoeki> popey: not yet
<knoeki> I did a search
<knoeki> found a similar problem.
<knoeki> but not the same
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-31
<Burgundavia> anybody around?
<Burgundavia> popey: ping
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1208
<Burgundavia> anybody else?
<beuno> Burgundavia, I'll take a look
<Burgundavia> thanks
<Burgundavia> you can take it live
<beuno> Burgundavia, sent
<Burgundavia> thanks
<beuno> :D
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-11-01
<Burgundavia> anybody around?
<beuno> yup
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1209
<beuno> looking
<beuno> and, btw, Burgundavia, thanks for working so hard on reporting  :D
<Burgundavia> no worries
<Burgundavia> I hope people are reading it
<beuno> is it ready to go live?
<Burgundavia> yes, if you proof it
<Burgundavia> remember to clear the time stamp
<beuno> Burgundavia, done and done
<Burgundavia> thanks
<beuno> Burgundavia, np, get some rest!
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-11-02
<Burgundavia> another alive?
<beuno> Burgundavia, yeap, hey
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1211
<Burgundavia> jsut a quick check and it can go live
<beuno> Burgundavia, looking
<Burgundavia> are these reports helping you feel more like youare involved and it is less opaque?
<beuno> Burgundavia, wasn't exactly what I had in mind (video is really unsubstitutable), but it does give a general idea on what is going on. My main concern was understanding *why* certain decision here made, the rest you can gather from blueprints
<beuno> but I do apreciate your work, and a lot of people are happy about it too
<Burgundavia> that is good
<Burgundavia> try and get the readership up
<beuno> the UDS is much more then jono sleeping this time  :D
<beuno> are you having a good time?
<Burgundavia> yes, but I am sick
<beuno> oh...  how unfortunate
<Burgundavia> I usually don't get sick, so this sucks
<Madpilot> s/sick/hungover
<beuno> I can imagine...  I got sick at debconf too, but an unhealthy amount of drugs helped me through it  :D
<beuno> heh, hey Madpilot
<Burgundavia> hey Madpilot
<Burgundavia> no, I am actually sick
<Burgundavia> running nose, etc.
<Madpilot> take drugs. then drink beer.
<Madpilot> repeat as needed.
<beuno> Burgundavia, live
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: ype
<Burgundavia> beuno: thanks
<Burgundavia> as per usual
<Burgundavia> we need to get more fridge editors
<beuno> Burgundavia, np!
<beuno> Burgundavia, aren't we like 15 editors?
<Burgundavia> please look at the first 3 pages
<Burgundavia> how many editors do you see?
<beuno> 2 very nice editors
<Burgundavia> 3, actually
<Burgundavia> myself, you and nali
<beuno> right, although I'm sure boredandblogging will eventually get involved beyond UWN, it took me a while too
<Burgundavia> well, tbh, I want to keep boredandblogging happy with the UWN, so it doesn't die again
<beuno> you're in the US, send him candy  :D
<Burgundavia> I could do that
<beuno> you should, it's inexpensive, and will get him through a good 2 months of UWNs
<beuno> I do think at least one more person should start working on UWN
<beuno> to keep up the pace
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> yes, we need that
<beuno> maybe a nice post on the fridge about UWN looking for contributors and Fridge for editors might stir things a bit
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> write one up and put it in the queue
<beuno> I might draft something up tomorrow if I have time, run it by you guys
<Burgundavia> we can post something like that post UDS
<beuno> :D
<beuno> ok, time to sleep
<beuno> hope you get better Burgundavia!
<Burgundavia> I will
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1219
<Burgundavia> please proof and make live
<beuno> Burgundavia, live
<Burgundavia> anybody alive?
<Burgundavia> hellllooo!
<Burgundavia> i'm alone
<Burgundavia> all alone
<beuno> I feel bad being the only one answering, but meh, hi!
<beuno> (bad as in "get a life")
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1222
<Burgundavia> that needs proofing and going live
<beuno> Burgundavia, live
<Burgundavia> thanks
<beuno> np
<Burgundavia> anybody alive?
<Burgundavia> hey Rinchen
<Rinchen> Hi Burgundavia
<Rinchen> Going to be at the party at 7?
<Burgundavia> I will
<Burgundavia> just writing up the last UDS fridge post
<Burgundavia> beuno, boredandblogging: ping
<Rinchen> awesome
<Rinchen> thanks for doing such a good job
<Burgundavia> no worries
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-11-03
<beuno> Burgundavia, pong
<Burgundavia> beuno: no worries, got it posted
<beuno> Burgundavia, cool, feeling better?
<Burgundavia> somewhat
<Burgundavia> hey Madpilot
<Madpilot> hi Burgundavia
<Rinchen> drat I missed burg
